# canadian looking for work visa



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

I am a Canadian citizen who lives with my British girlfriend in Canada.
We are moving to Barcelona in Spain. We have been told about the "pareja de hecho" which we can possibly apply for which will allow me to get a work visa in Spain.

Does anyone know if this is true. We have proof from Canada that we live together. It is as simple as registering our partnership when we arrive in Barcelona or is this too good to be true?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

joshjadavies said:


> I am a Canadian citizen who lives with my British girlfriend in Canada.
> We are moving to Barcelona in Spain. We have been told about the "pareja de hecho" which we can possibly apply for which will allow me to get a work visa in Spain.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is true. We have proof from Canada that we live together. It is as simple as registering our partnership when we arrive in Barcelona or is this too good to be true?


in a sense, yes it's true

but you have to prove the relationship - I _think_ you need 2 years worth of documentary evidence - certianly you need some

as to what that is, I don't know, but we have a couple of posters who have done this, so hopefullly they can advise


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you first register as a civil partnership in Canada? That would most likely help your case.

I've said it once, but check into the DFAIT programs available in Spain. That might make your life a lot easier.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

halydia said:


> Can you first register as a civil partnership in Canada? That would most likely help your case.
> 
> I've said it once, but check into the DFAIT programs available in Spain. That might make your life a lot easier.


Wow you're right, 18 - 35 year olds can get a 1 year work visa for Spain. 

http://www.international.gc.ca/experience/destinations/spain_espagne.aspx?lang=eng&view=d

I wonder what happens after the year, can you extend it or do you have to quit your job and leave the country.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

halydia said:


> Can you first register as a civil partnership in Canada? That would most likely help your case.
> 
> I've said it once, but check into the DFAIT programs available in Spain. That might make your life a lot easier.


Also... although I can get this work visa for young professional age 18-35, it's only for 1 year. I wonder how difficult the renewal process is, or if it may be better to look into the route of registering my relationship with my British girlfriend? I don't think I'd have the same time limitations then would I? It would atleast be easier to renew after the 1 year?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I imagine so, however I'd give the friendly folks at DFAIT a call to ask. Part of their agreement with the Spanish government might be that DFAIT hirees must return to Canada the next year.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

halydia said:


> I imagine so, however I'd give the friendly folks at DFAIT a call to ask. Part of their agreement with the Spanish government might be that DFAIT hirees must return to Canada the next year.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Not a problem. Best of luck! You can also look into the Auxiliares de Conversacion program but there are two problems:

1. It's hard to get a specific region/city, especially Barcelona.
2. The Catalans haven't exactly been great about paying their language assistants this year.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

halydia said:


> Not a problem. Best of luck! You can also look into the Auxiliares de Conversacion program but there are two problems:
> 
> 1. It's hard to get a specific region/city, especially Barcelona.
> 2. The Catalans haven't exactly been great about paying their language assistants this year.


Also very interesting, I'll look into this as well. I went from having very little options in Spain to quite a few. Awesome!! September can't come fast enough.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm currently filling out all the paper work for the Canada Spain Youth mobility program. 2 thinks I'm unsure of, what exactly I need when it says to provide a medical certificate stating I am disease free, even my doctor isn't sure what this is.

Also, under the section that says young canadians wishing to obtain work on a casual basis need to provide a document from the company that is hiring them. However, in my case I'm going to Spain without work, I don't have a company that is hiring me.


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

joshjadavies said:


> I'm currently filling out all the paper work for the Canada Spain Youth mobility program. 2 thinks I'm unsure of, what exactly I need when it says to provide a medical certificate stating I am disease free, even my doctor isn't sure what this is.
> 
> Also, under the section that says young canadians wishing to obtain work on a casual basis need to provide a document from the company that is hiring them. However, in my case I'm going to Spain without work, I don't have a company that is hiring me.


I also read on the govt of Canada website that if you are accepted they give you a 3 month visa then during that 3 months you have to register in Spain for your authorization to work, but what happens if you can't find work within 3 months, do you have to leave ?


----------

